# GA15 vs GA16i



## intron (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello All,

I have a 1990 Sentra with the original GA16i engine in it. It has about 175k on it but has developed a rear main seal leak and is blowing oil into the cylinders (not bad but....). A friend of mine has pointed out to me that I might be able to find a JDM engine (perhaps off of ebay) with low mileage for ~$500 shipped. For example: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...y=33615&item=7950649584&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

However, all of the engines I have found so far have been GA15. What is the difference between the 2? I have never changed an engine and am not looking for increased performance (unless you count running vs not running increased performance). I am looking for minimal differences between what I take out and what I put in. 

Any ideas or suggestions regarding this would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

looking @ the same engine, is that a TBI engine? doesnt loook like it.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

somebody here just dropped one of those engines in their car as a GA16i replacement. Think he ended up using the manifolds from his old motor ? 

Might have been GetSomeGojo ?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

looks like a GA15E. MPFI. I WANT THAT INTAKE!!!


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

The GA15 will fit in where the GA16 is; I've had no issues with any differences, if there are any. There is no difference between a carbureted one and a fuel injected one; It's all in the intake manifold...if your car is injected, your induction will bolt right on.

The only difference between the two is that the GA16 uses hydraulic rockers; the GA15 uses the same ol' set-screw adjusters the E-series engines use. Just adjust them to .009 cold or .011 hot. Best of luck!


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

that manifold looks trick
i wonder how much more power it creates?? the manifold looks like it'd take to turbocharging ok


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

i emailed the guy he says it does come with the manifold


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

what about the ecu?

it would be cool to get the complete package. i dont know if it would all work without the ecu and related hardware


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

you need an ecu?
out engines are already TBI,
er i had a GA16i in mine, so mine is.

and i though a GA15 is direct replacement for a GA16i
so wont the ecu work the same?

i guess i can ditch the computer if i have to
and do some vacum advance or somthing
i have a friend who can make any car work with no ECU
freekin ******* savant, 
he made a dodge van work by ripping out the computer
and installing a rotory its faster and gets better gass millage now!

well anyone got any advice for me cause im probably
gonna buy this engine, as a replacement for mine.

i have been sentraless for 3 weeks now.

auction ends tomorrow <sunday>


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

buy the engine and pull off the intake. Replace with you stock intake which should bolt right up. No need for an ECU, just use your own


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

nooo i didnt explain.

what if u were to use the mpfi intake?? it would require a different ecu, correct?

ya i know if i were to just put on the ol tbi kit it would all work, but it would be trick to have real fuel injection


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

This engine is your best bet for a "stock" replacemant. Just ditch the "new" intake manifold and bolt up to your existing GA16i manifold. Don't get cute (like I thought I could) and swap valve trains. The manual adjusting ones will be more reliable. And call it a day!

Sell your MPFI manifold to Galimba1. Chuckle, 'cause he'll get involved in a never ending project (like me). The ECU from the GA16i will not function with this manifold.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

> nooo i didnt explain.
> what if u were to use the mpfi intake?? it would require a different ecu, correct?
> 
> ya i know if i were to just put on the ol tbi kit it would all work, but it would be trick to have real fuel injection


if you go to MPFI, you'd have to get a 91+ GA16DE ECU, and do some (well, alot) re-wiring with your harness.



> Sell your MPFI manifold to Galimba1. Chuckle, 'cause he'll get involved in a never ending project (like me). The ECU from the GA16i will not function with this manifold.


*sigh* . . . yep. Luckily, vacuum diagram isn't that much different. I'm still looking for a pin-out diagram for a GA16DE ECU


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

If you gonna have to use the 91-94 GA16DE ECU and engine harness to run the GA15, might as well swap in a GA16DE and have more power. It should not cost that much between the two engine, plus the higher potential the DE have over the 15E.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

But where's the fun in that! Uniqueness is cool too! I'd like to be the only kind on the block with a GA15et and It's not going to happen if I swap to GA16de!


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Your right, GetsomeGOJO, that's been done before. Why not use a standalone fuel management for the GA15E like SDS EM-4. Boost_boy uses it for his CA18DET Sentra and swears its the best purchase he made for his car.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

okay i bought it, its gonna get shipped to the garage.

SDS EM-4 huh? im looking around
@ fuel managment system 
i would like to try and use the intake manifold

this is gonna be an adventure

<hopefully not one of epic proportions>


541-1000 $ for em-4 wow $$$


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

ended up getting the ga15 E i think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...y=33615&item=7950649584&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

but this thing is freekin JDM

has anyone ever done the wiring on one of these?
i think im i for some touble.

now that i look @ the pic the wires are on the other side
thus it being japanesse.

and isnt JDM timing diffrent? i hope i can use my ECU?
man krap i hope i can get this engine running!!!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

wow, great deal. 300 for the motor/tranny combo. it shoudlnt be to difficult


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

omnimedia said:


> ended up getting the ga15 E i think.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...y=33615&item=7950649584&rd=1#ebayphotohosting
> 
> ...


Hehe, time to outbid, just to screw with you. j/k 
I know the thing drops in, wiring and timing should be the same. Anything missing on the JDM motor, just pull it from your old GA16i. And yes, you can still use your old ECU.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

so hey guys with this ga15 im getting. when i go to the parts store do i still buy ga16i parts? stuff like hoses belts normal stuff, not internal engine components. i know of few of you guys have this engine now.

cant wait till the engine gets here!!!!


----------



## nocturnal_angel (Aug 23, 2004)

yeah you're pretty much set as far as that stuff is concerned, just make sure to not pu t as much fluids as a ga16i but i havent had any prolems with gettings parts.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

$300 is a great deal. let us know how the new GA runs.

that money is a deal for a low mileage tranny, not to mention a motor/tranny combo


----------



## intron (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that has posted, the replies here have been very helpful. 

I am glad to see that you got the engine, omnimedia. Please keep us posted as to how the replacement is going. I am waiting to see how you feel about it when you are elbow deep in engine bits before I decide to take on this project myself.  

Engine your new engine - I hope the replacement is a breeze.

Mark


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

He actually has it in and running. Was on another Thread HERE hope this helps you out. :thumbup:


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Has anybody else found a motor/tranny combo yet? I am looking to buy one too for about 400.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Keep an eye out at places like here or ebay. I always see engines, sometimes w/trannies, on ebay.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

I have the ga15i in my car right now.
It's up on jack stands though. I have to fix my cv boot before I can through everything back together. I've had it running and it sounds good. except that damn mystarye squeeking. I think it may be that flex joint though. I don't know. but that swap really wasn't hard at all.

If anyone needs any carb parts i have a whole gang load I don't want. Fuel pump, carb, intake manifold, vaccuem advance distributer, exhuast manifold. If no one wants any of this I'm just got to through it out.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

it was a smooth transition. and engine runs great. the old ga16i tranny bolts right on. might need to use your old exaust manifold. it will bolt right on. might as well get new motor tranny mounts, new clutch, plugs wires. ect. and my old ecu still works with it.
i have had the engine running 2 weeks runs good
if you need a new motor and you can find a good price on a GA15 go for it


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Damn Omni...I wish I was lucky as you and got a motor/tranny combo for 400 bones. I am still searching tho. I have found the GA15 from 250 bones to 550. I wonder if there is a difference in quality. :fluffy:


----------



## intron (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks for the link to the other thread, very interesting. 

Ok, I think I am convinced - I am going to do this. 

I have another, related question. I have a bad syncro gear and keep popping out of 5th at random times. Since most GA15 engines I have seen dont come with a tranny and since i know absolutely nothing about trannys, is this hard to fix with the engine already out or would I be better off getting someone to fix it? Any guesses on how much they would charge to fix it if I towed it to them without an engine?

Thanks!

Mark

ps, sixway, how much do you want for all that stuff?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

In the Haynes manual...I think you can work on the manual tranny yourself. Only a professional should work on a automatic. I hope I never have a bad syncronizer. I dont feel like pulling the tranny out and fixing it.


----------

